

Future of top U.S. Bitcoin exchange [BitFloor] in doubt as $250K [in USD] stolen - Wingman4l7
http://venturebeat.com/2012/09/04/bitcoin-future-in-doubt-as-250k-stolen/

======
Wingman4l7
More here:
[http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9230919/BitCoin_excha...](http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9230919/BitCoin_exchange_loses_250_0000_after_unencrypted_keys_stolen)

"BitCoin exchange loses $250,0000 after unencrypted keys stolen: BitFloor's
founder wrote that he failed to encrypt a digital wallet containing the secret
encryption keys"

